# Wanted: Entry Level Medical Billing/Coding Opportunity



## ktrivera2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kimberly Rivera, CPC-A
2312 Creekview Drive
Virginia Beach, Virginia 23464
(757) 471-4940 
Email address: Kimberly.rivera70@yahoo.com

Objective
Secure a position as a Medical Billing and Coding Specialist in a medical office and/or hospital.

Highlight of Qualifications
•	Certified in Medical Billing and Coding
•	Knowledge of Medical Terminology, CPT, ICD-9 CM and HCPCS Level II
•	Processed Title XVIII  secondary claims for billing purposes
•	Member of the AAPC since 2009
•	Possess work experience in a medical office setting
•	Outstanding Customer Service Skills

Work History
Customer Service
•	Handled a 4-line telephone system
•	Successfully assisted customers in various transactions such as applying payments, making adjustments, returns and opened one to two new accounts on a daily basis
•	Assisted three to five Outside/Inside sales people
•	Adhered to strict deadlines and maintained a high level of organizing responsibilities
•	Worked directly with customers via the telephone and solved their disputes
•	Knowledge of working in a fast-paced retail environment

Computer Experience
•	Updated patient medical accounts utilizing Misys Tiger Healthcare System
•	Input daily on average 50 - 60 data entry forms
•	Extensive Microsoft skills in Word, Excel, and Access
•	Processed office materials online with large multi-media companies

Employment History
Medical Billing & Coding (Volunteer)
•	Cardiac Diagnostic & Treatment Center, Portsmouth, VA		Present
Retail
•	MACYS, Garden City, NY						2005 â€“ 2009
Office Assistant
•	Champion Window Company, Plainview, NY			2004 â€“ 2005
•	Newsday, Melville, NY						1998 â€“ 2004
Order Entry Clerk
•	Newsday, Melville, NY						1995 â€“ 1998

Education/Certifications
•	Certified Professional Coder, AAPC, 2010
•	Certificate in Medical Billing and Coding, Tidewater Community College                  Norfolk, Virginia, 2009
•	Bachelors Degree in Management Information Systems, SUNY at Old Westbury Westbury, NY


----------

